# This is stupid



## Fred Johnson (Feb 27, 2008)

OK so I was asking for help on my dog...and my thread was locked. My dog is 3, I got her from a rescue for WORKING DOGS!!! I work with the dog every weekend. From what I can tell is that the dog has some obiedence. They told me that the owner took the dog a little too far and would make it attack any one that walked in front of yard. I'm not one of those people that works the dog just to work it. I want to work it but still at the same time when it's time to come inside she can and lay down with the familiy. So if anyone has any real suggestions and not stupid comments because you have anger management problems. Please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Fred, 

Are you doing sport or PPD work with this dog or did you get she as a family pet/companion? 

What does the dog do with the family members? 

And, when you say you work with the dog, what are you doing? 

Not sure I can answer all (or any) of your questions, but trying to get some more background so that others can chime in and help you. 

Also, 
breed? age? temperament?


----------



## Fred Johnson (Feb 27, 2008)

The dog is 3. She has a very evened temperment but likes to chew a lot. She is a hunting dog. I got her as a hunting dog but I don't want it to be all work...I want her to be a family dog as well and be able to sit and lay with the family...I work with her for field trials and for the hunting season. She has a very soft mouth as well...She is a black lab and I know the previous owner was trying to train her as a PPD dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hmmm, cool. How is she with family members? And what does she do around people? 
With a Lab, I would say that proper socialization, basically starting over, and having people you know and trust help you, you might be able to pull her out of it. 

Our shooting dog, lab, is a big goof, but he is not real outwardly friendly around people either. I doubt he would bite anyone, and if someone picks up the ball to throw, he is their friend for life.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Fred Johnson said:


> The dog is 3. She has a very evened temperment but likes to chew a lot. She is a hunting dog. I got her as a hunting dog but I don't want it to be all work...I want her to be a family dog as well and be able to sit and lay with the family...I work with her for field trials and for the hunting season. She has a very soft mouth as well...She is a black lab and I know the previous owner was trying to train her as a PPD dog.


Are you working with a field training group/trainer? Have you trained a hunting dog before?

How much exersise is the dog getting?

Is the dog crate trained? Does the dog chew the crate? Does the dog have something appropriate to chew on? What does the dog chew on that you dissaprove of? What do you do when the dog does that?

Did the previous owner train the dog for hunting as well as PPD? You are quitting the PPD work with this dog correct?

People were not trying to be mean, just pointing out that there are other great websites/boards for this type of info.

The origional question was about chewing and e-collars as a solution correct?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Fred, so far you have posted about crate training a great dane, a 3 year old rescue dog that chews everything, and a friends australian shepherd. All questions were very basic and pet-oriented and far outside of the intended scope of this forum.

While the forum members here are always more than happy to help those who are new to working dogs, your posts have been pretty far off base as far as actual working topics go.

In addition, you also neglected to post a Personal Bio on this forum that would perhaps explain your situation and purpose for being here a little better.

Perhaps your dog is a working dog, and the end goal is a working job, but the questions and conversation you have brought to the table are considered more along the lines of "pet questions." There are several hundred forums out there that are better suited for these types of questions. This isn't one of them.

That said, if you have any questions about training a hunting dog or any specific training questions pertaining to a working dog discussion, you are more than welcome to post those.

This thread shall also be locked, perhaps next time you post a working question you will choose a thread title that is more appropriate to the content of your thread.


----------

